# LFTB 5/1



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

First day for 234! Coffee pot on and getting ready. Excited to see what the morning brings!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Lots of pressure lol. Good luck today guys & girls!!


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Just pulled into the parking lot, short walk and set up. Good luck everyone.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All setup. So far it's real quiet with no RAIN!


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Been set up and settled in for a hit in the spot I've been seeing some big toms. Can't believe I haven't heard a gobble yet.....


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

Got to spot and there was already turkeys in my the field I’m on.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Ready to go!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Last day for me. Everything has a coat of ice on it. 
Good luck all!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Me and the wife are all set up, was going to use my bow but my neighbor has put up a new barb wire fence, I hunt his hay field and I’m hesitant to shoot a arrow threw it without a disaster, one very distant gobble so far!
Flight


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

They're down. Let's see if my guide can pull them across the woods. One sounds hot.


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

Hen on each end of the field scratching away. Awesome morning


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sure is quiet!


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I thought the birds would be on fire this morning- not. I know they’re henned uo but this sounds like May 15, not May 1...

Good luck all.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Zig Zag (Apr 28, 2020)

Scoping out new private land location with nephew this morning. Quiet so far.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Yankee#1 said:


> I thought the birds would be on fire this morning- not. I know they’re henned uo but this sounds like May 15, not May 1...
> 
> Good luck all.
> 
> ...


Well that makes me feel a little better, I guess. Put myself on the X this morning nothing gobbling and area seemingly void of turkeys, it's weird to say the least.


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

Heard a number of gobblers on the roost. Nothing since they flew down. Gotta stay patient


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

28* in northern Michigan. I think their beaks are frozen shut!!


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

nice enjoyable sunrise tho


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Well that makes me feel a little better, I guess. Put myself on the X this morning nothing gobbling and area seemingly void of turkeys, it's weird to say the least.


I have ZZ and been hunting since the 18th. They were quiet yesterday until 7:15ish in KZoo County, but they seem subdued on the roost today


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Quite in huron county. Heard a couple fly down. Not even a gobble or yelp. Its pretty windy here so assuming thats whats causing their lock jaw

Louis


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Back at it, warm one this afternoon.


----------



## hernandez3 (Apr 26, 2020)

How early do you guys go out and set up? I feel I'm getting there little late.

Sent from my GM1915 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Seen a good tom out in a field by himself just now. Hauled butt & got my boy in where I think he's heading to roost. Should be coming down that trail that the dekes are posted on Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

hen came in & dusted herself. Moved off a little, but we've got her talking so that can't hurt


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Thanks dogs in surgery missed my opener. I may go this evening if she's not high from sedation lol been meaning pm you


Hope your dog is doing ok.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

hernandez3 said:


> How early do you guys go out and set up? I feel I'm getting there little late.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


As early as you think you need to get there to beat the birds. Important thing isn’t so much as when you get there so long as you aren’t bumping birds when you do. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> Hope your dog is doing ok.


Thank you she is fine went good she's exhausted. Had a tooth jerked, tooth cleaning and surgery on her gums, pedicure. Blood work also as I've lost two boxers to cancer, she's perfect

She's all Pd off I won't let herbon couch or bed as she may bleed from her tooth.

I will say accomplished something tonight put her pain pill and antibiotic in her beneful she was so starved from fasting since yesterday she ate um both first try

My big boxer that passed last may, you could put the tiniest pill in a hotdog, piece a steak, coat in peanut butter, he'd lick pb and leave pill on floor. oh he'd lick spit pill out

But I appreciate you asking sal An I can't have kids so we are dog parents


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Thank you she is fine went good she's exhausted. Had a tooth jerked, tooth cleaning and surgery on her gums, pedicure.
> 
> She's all Pd off I won't let herbon couch or bed as she may bleed from her tooth.
> 
> ...


I had a Shorthair the same way. Getting a pill down him was a chore.


----------



## hernandez3 (Apr 26, 2020)

Bumping birds as in spoking them? I'm sorry I'm new to Turkey hunting and trying to get into it but coming up empty handed lol


d_rek said:


> As early as you think you need to get there to beat the birds. Important thing isn’t so much as when you get there so long as you aren’t bumping birds when you do.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


Sent from my GM1915 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Thank you she is fine went good she's exhausted. Had a tooth jerked, tooth cleaning and surgery on her gums, pedicure. Blood work also as I've lost two boxers to cancer, she's perfect
> 
> She's all Pd off I won't let herbon couch or bed as she may bleed from her tooth.
> 
> ...


You can’t beat having dogs.Now not being able to do much I understand why dogs got so excited when someone came to the house


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

retired dundo said:


> You can’t beat having dogs.Now not being able to do much I understand why dogs got so excited when someone came to the house


I don't know if you've been around boxers we call it wiggle butt club. They get in a ball formation wiggle their nubby tail. She's a rescue so to speak it's a cool story I post it every year on my bday, It's a cool long story readers digest version I was battling depression went with srconnel to chase creek smokehouse she was in parking lot in a blizzard, took her, owner called said you can have her.

I've only heard her bark a handful of times. She don't bark at all. It's a longer story but it's cool I post every year on my birthday. She's so low maintenance goes with flow.

I thank God he gave me best bday present ever


----------



## MOtigerinMI (Aug 8, 2015)

ICEGUY said:


> Not turkey hunting just walking around.
> View attachment 526385
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Just like flight, I'd like this post explained too.

Cool tree, but I see two dead Turks under that tree with one hen decoy and only one person is present (taking the photo). 

You can only take one bird in MI, so did you have a second hunter with you? Just odd to post something like this with no context that appears (maybe unintentionally) to be a violation of our game laws.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Seems to be two dead turkeys and a hen decoy in that picture? What is that about ?
> Flight


I think that's two hens laying and one small hen standing.


----------

